# Armley



## Electric_ (Feb 21, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone had information on the old Asbestos factory that closed around 1956? The factory was supposedly situated near Armley Lodge. Any information would be greatley appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bingo (Feb 21, 2008)

Why? I live in Leeds and work with lots of asbestos...  Looked at getting a house over that way but didn't find one I liked... Think you'd have to have a clearance certificate for each room if you would want to live around the aviaries or any other streets near there...

What kind of info do you need, can probably help.


----------



## Electric_ (Feb 22, 2008)

basically would like to know if it's still there? A friend of mine in Leeds Uni is researching it,and I thought I'd try to find out some stuff for her. Any information would be great,thanks for your help.


----------



## Bingo (Feb 22, 2008)

What course is your friend doing? Think the factory was owned by a company caled Turner and Newall, just google it there's absolutely loads of news stories etc ...

Not actually sure if it's still there, severely doubt it, always had the impression that it had been on the opposite side of the crossroads from the famous Mike's Carpets, maybe behind the big dodgy pet shop thingy. There's a big regeneration project in Armley about to kick off called the West Leeds Gateway project, so if it is still there it wont be for long.


----------



## Electric_ (Feb 22, 2008)

She's doing Fine Art. Thanks a million for the info,


----------



## Bingo (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone else live in or near Armley?


----------

